# 9mm ammo for S&W handguns



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Really considering purchasing a S&W handgun, and i was trying to get more information on some good 9mm ammo for S&W pistols. If anyone
has some knowledge on this question please share.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty much any quality manufactured ammuition such as Remington UMC, Federal American Eagle, Winchester, CCI Blazer ( I still prefer the Blazer Brass), etc is going to be fine to run. When it comes to defensive ammo I tend to go with Speer Gold Dots, Federal HSTs, or Winchester SXTs. The only thing to be wary of is 147gr ammunition as sometimes the projectile shape doesn't allow for good feeding in some firearms.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the same brand of 9mm ammo in my S&Ws that I use in my Walthers, and Sigs, and Springfields, and CZs, and ...


----------

